# Rescued John Dearman prints



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I rescued some John Dearman prints from a friends' trash heap. He called them "fish pictures" and was throwing them out because he was getting married and his new wife was moving her stuff in. So, I took them home for my living room wall. The pics of them that I took are not good, lots of reflections and glare, but can anyone tell me what the names of these prints are and if they are worth anything? They are signed and both are numbered 5/100. The copyright date is 1985, but I don't know if that's the year they were produced. They are pretty old though, but in great shape. No creases or anything. I probably won't part with them as they look good on the wall, just wondering if they are worth anything. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1737628

might see if they got an answer if no one here helps

good save btw


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow. He threw those away just because he is getting married? Id watch the trash closely for a while. Might just find an old Curado or two in there!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, he isn't an outdoorsman. I don't know how he got them. We went over there to pick up a couch for my mother in law, and he asked me if I wanted some old "fish pictures". I saw what they were, but didn't realize they were both signed and numbered 5/100. That's a small edition.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Talk to Butch Kissman at Hacko Sporting Art 713-686-2020. He can tell you if they were named and what the current value is. I think original price was in the $75 range but since they are most likely sold out, there would be some premium IF you could find someone willing to pay the premium.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Not worth anything. Pm with your address and I will come by and dispose of them for you.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

You may have a couple treasures on your hands. What size prints are they? 5/100 is a very small run for a print, they might be artist proofs or giclee's. I've got a Cowan artist proof and there were only 100 of them for that pic. I'd very carefully/gently pull them out of the frames they're in and gently remove the border material and look along the bottom edge of the print in the white border and see if it says they're "artist proof". Even better I'd take them to a frame shop and have them remove them from the frame and border so as not to damage them. Artist Proof/AP would make them more valuable and since they're early work of his might make them out of circulation and more valuable. As an example my Cowan artist proof is a small print and it's worth $400. Even if it's not an artist proof they could still be worth a couple hundred dollars each. Congrats on the find and let us know what you find out.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd be interested if Butch puts a fair price on them. He is very knowledgeable, I have have bought several from him.

I have in my treasures a John Cowan, autographed to me, plus a CCA poster he signed. He's not with us anymore, and we are poorer for it.

I lost a couple prints in Hackberry during Rita, the rest aquired, shall we say some character! I am sure you will treasure these the same way if you decide to keep them!

MM


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Aren't these the same prints that someone else asked about already posted about "finding"?


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Interesting*

I've never seen these prints before and they turn up twice in a weeks time on 2cool ??? Interesting coincidence...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=227136


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah thats pretty strange.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Better get them verified Sweeny. Seems too coincidental. Maybe the other guys are fakes.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I know mine are the real deal. Don't want to part with them either...I was just wondering if they're of value- other than the value I place on them.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Hevy Dee said:


> I've never seen these prints before and they turn up twice in a weeks time on 2cool ??? Interesting coincidence...
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=227136


Hey! That IS strange! You been in my house?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Talk to Butch Kissman at Hacko Sporting Art 713-686-2020. He can tell you if they were named and what the current value is. I think original price was in the $75 range but since they are most likely sold out, there would be some premium IF you could find someone willing to pay the premium.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

The story is coming together. A lady we go to church with made her husband get rid of a few of his prints. Ran out of room or something. He was not pleased, so he gave these two to a guy in our church. He had paid $100.00 each for them in 1985. So, this young guy he gave them to wasn't really into fishing. When he offered them to me a couple of months back, I jumped. I was excited about getting them and really didn't listen at the time to where he said he got them. Luckily, my wife is always listening.... My dad was over here for my birthday the other day, and we got to talking about them and I decided to post on here to see if they are valuable or not- other than being valuable to me.

Next to the number, there is a mark... looks like "s p" or "a p". I'll see if I can safely remove them from the frame and matting when I get home from work tonight to check the borders for other markings.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

I bet it's ap for artist proof makes them worth more !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Deerdude's right on the 'a/p'...artist's proof.. makes them a little more valuable. Next step is to determine if they are regular lithography prints or 'giclee' prints. You can tell the difference by looking with a magnifying glass. Giclees will look like a solid color mass....litho prints will look like little color dots..i.e. old ink jet printers..

If they are giclee prints that will increase value substantially.. Dearman's regular litho prints probably run about 100-125...his giclee prints will probably start around 500...

Good Find !!!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Deerdude's right on the 'a/p'...artist's proof.. makes them a little more valuable. Next step is to determine if they are regular lithography prints or 'giclee' prints. You can tell the difference by looking with a magnifying glass. Giclees will look like a solid color mass....litho prints will look like little color dots..i.e. old ink jet printers..
> 
> If they are giclee prints that will increase value substantially.. Dearman's regular litho prints probably run about 100-125...his giclee prints will probably start around 500...
> 
> Good Find !!!


Jim old friend, there's no difference between the offset lithographs and giclees but the printing technology.
Neither are fine art printing, which is done from an original image on a litho stone or etching plate, etc.
These are photo reproductions from an original painting, and as such are basically signed and numbered posters.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

"A P"


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

kenny said:


> Jim old friend, there's no difference between the offset lithographs and giclees but the printing technology.
> Neither are fine art printing, which is done from an original image on a litho stone or etching plate, etc.
> These are photo reproductions from an original painting, and as such are basically signed and numbered posters.


I yield to the Pro, Kenny...Pricing was going from the galleries that sell Dearmans...guess I been misinformed all along...Not the first time...

For Sweenyite...here's a few for comparison...:smile:

http://www.charliesgallery.com/john-dearman-limited-edition-prints.html


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

http://houston.craigslist.org/spo/1307999644.html

Look at that! Wish I could afford to buy 'em.....


----------



## holysmokes (Jul 9, 2008)

kenny said:


> Jim old friend, there's no difference between the offset lithographs and giclees but the printing technology.
> Neither are fine art printing, which is done from an original image on a litho stone or etching plate, etc.
> These are photo reproductions from an original painting, and as such are basically signed and numbered posters.


Kenny new friend, you are miles off on your distinction between litho printing (offset) and giclee (digital). Litho is still the using the exact same principal as it was 400 gazillion years ago, just better machines now. Giclee printing is an inkjet process that's closer in relation to screen printing.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm going to make sure when I get home, but I think I have a copy of the Speckled Trout print as well. Got it from the $5 raffle at a CCA banquet.

No, I didn't pay for the tickets for any of the raffles or entry to the banquet. :slimer:


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> I yield to the Pro, Kenny...Pricing was going from the galleries that sell Dearmans...guess I been misinformed all along...Not the first time...
> 
> For Sweenyite...here's a few for comparison...:smile:
> 
> http://www.charliesgallery.com/john-dearman-limited-edition-prints.html


i tryed them charlie was a very rude old bat , my mother collected cowen's and herb booth i called her and she basicaily told me to go @#$% my self , i guess i will try butch :question:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

pilar said:


> i tryed them charlie was a very rude old bat , my mother collected cowen's and herb booth i called her and she basicaily told me to go @#$% my self , i guess i will try butch :question:


Surely I read that wrong...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now ...this thread is getting FUNNY !!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've seen both prints in the past but I can't remember the names. If you'll call Mr. Prihoda at Friendswood Frame and Gallery @ 281-482-2202 he should be able to help you ID them. 

TH


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

One mans trash is another mans treasure.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Bonito said:


> One mans trash is another mans treasure.


 Amen to that! They look good in my living room. Now I need to get some more to go with them and throughout the house....see where this is going? A couple of free prints and now I'm looking to buy more...:doowapsta


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

where can one get cheap/decent trout/redfish prints/posters such as these?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I just got lucky. Got mine free. However, you can buy nice prints for around a hundred bucks each. Someone posted the link to a couple of galleries earlier in this thread...



Sharkzilla said:


> where can one get cheap/decent trout/redfish prints/posters such as these?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Sharkzilla said:


> where can one get cheap/decent trout/redfish prints/posters such as these?


http://www.charliesgallery.com/john-dearman-limited-edition-prints.html


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

holysmokes said:


> Kenny new friend, you are miles off on your distinction between litho printing (offset) and giclee (digital). Litho is still the using the exact same principal as it was 400 gazillion years ago, just better machines now. Giclee printing is an inkjet process that's closer in relation to screen printing.


Reread what I said. They're both posters and there's no difference *but the printing technology.*
Giclees are digital photo reproductions of a painting.
Fine art prints are printed directly from an original image, either by etching, engraving, silkscreen, or lithograph.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

I came across this thread while doing a search on John Dearman. I was handed the two prints Red and Speck today from a friend. He said he purchased them for 25 bucks each from a lady who said John Dearman is her uncle.

They are unframed and she has had them for quite some years.

These are numbered 634/980 on both prints. So I can only assume that Sweenyite's prints were the first run at 100? 


















At the top of each print is this.









Then each print has this in lower right corner. 









So I guess somewhere along the years he decided to do another run.

He has done 4 Texas Saltwater Stamps in 1990, 1995, 2002. 2006.

I'm thinking these were either his first fish prints or close to them. I cannot find any info on prints of his going bast the early '90's. I did find one of ducks dated 1983.

The only images of them on Google are from this thread.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Good thing you saved them, I use to work with his cousin Gary Dearman he always talked about him. Gary is a welder and the best I have ever seen. Gary started carving fish out of wood blocks they looked great, I think he sold one to GCC. They are both related to Randy Dearman the bass pro and guide.


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

I have them both they are simply "speck" and "red" Don't that croaker look scared?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow. This old thread reminds me that I still need to get those prints reframed. They still have those cheap, thin frames on them.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

I would check at a Michael's craft store they always run specials and are cheaper than a custom framer.


----------

